# Funniest question someone's ever asked about your GTO



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

i have had a few good ones...

ex-girlsfriends best friend -"this is the coolest mustang gto ever!" i made her walk home at 11 pm

taco bell drive thru - "that a 4 or 6 cylinder?"

some kid at a wal-mart parking lot - "you car needs a new exhaust man its extremely loud!"

the best one so far...

i was at a stop light and there was a chick in the left lane beside me. her boyfriend/husband said "hey nice car!" i said thanks. i overheard his girlfriend/wife who was driving a cavaqueer "to bad i can be that 4-cylinder." The man seen me laughing and said "Wow, im sorry she can be really air headed at times! then he turned to his girlfriend/wife and said honey that thing doesnt have a 4-cylinder it pretty much has too of them." light turned green and i laughed all the way home hahaha.

i wanna know what some people have said to you thats funny..


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

My wife; "Can I drive it?" I laughed... and laughed.....:lol:




My neighbors kid (with a VW GTI ) 
"When are we gonna run `em? 
I said "do you have the pink slip?"... 
He said "Why?" 
I said "No reason........" 
His father Laughed... and Laughed...


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

not a funny question, but funny thing so i figured it counted.

it was probably about 2 months ago... ish. Me and a buddy of mine went into the dodge dealership to look at the new SRT Challenger. And we were BSin with one of the salesman about it and stuff and saying how much we liked it, and the salesman guy says he liked my car. So i tell him its an 2006, just bought it not too long ago, blah blah.

AND THE SALESMAN SAYS, MY BROTHER JUST GOT ONE OF THE NEW 2008 GTO'S.

me and my friend laugh and then he asks whats funny, i said they stopped making GTO's in 2006. You should of seen his face! he was so embarrassed it was hilarious!

He then goes oh.... um.... ya..... umm...maybe it was a different year or something, anyway, want me to open the hood of the challenger!?

I just thought it was hilarious and still get a kick out of it when i think back.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Is that one of those new Ford GTO's?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Ford GTO, same thing. I was buying the AC drive belt for my '06. It had gotten frayed a bit and would squeel when the engine was cold right after it was cranked up. THE SALESMAN at Advanced Auto Parts said "Ford GTO, right? What year?" I was with my buddy from work, whom I thought was gonna reach over the counter and smack the glasses off the man's face. That was the last time I went to Advanced Auto Parts. There is an Oreily's right next door to them, which is where I go now. At least they know the damn car is a Pontiac.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I had a guy ask me if it was possible to get a half cylinder. I was dumbfounded at the question and said so. He then said "well you have the 6.0 cylinder, so I thought there might be something like a 6.5 or a 5.5." I told him I hadn't heard of any 5.5 or 6.5 cylinders, but they did make GTO's with 5.7 cylinders. They weren't as smooth as the 6.0's so they only made them one year. 

He said you know I think I saw one of those. 

A friend that was with me laughed for 10 minutes after that.


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

At a car show. Woman asked, "Is that a G6?" My car was RUNNING at the time. I looked over at her to correct her but her hubby grabbed her and told her it was a GTO and apologized and said his wife didn't know any better, lol. They both high tailed it outta there.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Young pump attendant came to put in gas last Saturday. I quickly told him that I would do the pumping. He then looks at the GTO in astonishment and noted "how Big they now are making the new GTO's.....is it a 6 or 8 cylinder"
I proceeded to leave with as little to say as possible.:willy:


----------



## brock5ga (Sep 29, 2008)

The second day I had my 67, I entered a parking lot and a man started walking around it as I was getting out and asked me what I would take for it. I told him the car was not for sale. He persisted and told me that everything had a price, so I rattled a price back at him. He told me how crazy I was and that I would never get that for this car as he stormed away. Guess I'll have to keep it.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm amazed at how stupid most American's seem to be about cars.

I've had QUITE a few people ask me if there was a V8 in my car, quite a few have asked me while the car was running... my Cobalt SS that is. Some people. You just wanna smack them.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm all about smacking people.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Happened way back in 06 just after I purchased her. “Nice ride dude, but why didn’t you go for the SVO GT, they are much quicker than the plain old GT” Took a deep breath and explained the differences to the young man…:willy::willy:


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I had a guy tell me he didn't like the new GTO's because the chassis was too stiff


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ninjured said:


> I had a guy tell me he didn't like the new GTO's because the chassis was too stiff


LOL, talk about being confused! :willy:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

at the gas station and filling the tank when a younger guy comes up and says "Hey, I really like that car it looks a bit different."...I have the SAP...he sees the GTO badge and asks me "How much Horse Power?"...I said "400HP/400TQ...or thereabouts"  and he replies while looking shocked..."From a 6 cylinder???"...I said "Nope, from the LS2 V8."...when I started it up, he gave me the thumbs up...

A guy at work who has a Trans Am WS6 and who even drove a 2006 GTO (thinking about trading his T/A at the time) tells me he can't get over it is just a Grand Am with a V8...he really think it's a Grand Am body...I told him different...Grand Am is an American built front drive chassis and the GTO is a European/Aussie designed and built rear drive completely different car...and he is supposed to be a car guy from the sixties (bought his first car, a 1966 Chevelle just before shipping out to Viet Nam)

Lastly is the GF who has always said "why don't you buy it then" when I have been thinking about cars and has had some powerful cars herself...when she first drove it...I felt us take off from a light quickly and she looking straight ahead with a BIG smile on her face said to me "I can see why you like this car!"


Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Funniest question?


What do you get for gas millage??


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

^^^^ lol I get that all the time. ^^^^^


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not a question, but some guy was arguing with me that GTOs are originally branded as chevy! :willy:


----------



## Entourage (Aug 16, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Funniest question?
> 
> 
> What do you get for gas millage??


Had an ignorant old man say "whatcha get 8mpg?" 

He did not beleive GTO's can get 23 mpg highway. :confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a kid ask me at the Burger King drive thru was the interior stock? I get the gas mileage questions all the time and when I tell them, the look of shock comes over their face. Like I was suppose to get 5mpg or something.


----------



## dogfsh722 (Oct 27, 2008)

Two days after i bought the GTO a BMW 645ci convertible pulled up next to me. The woman in the passenger seat was staring at my car. I guess the guy in the drivers seats ego overloaded, he gunned it........so did I. When we got to the next light she says "that must be the older model M6".........my friend says "no its a older model Pontiac" .........lol

I have had my 04 goat for two weeks now.........i love it!


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

I pulled up to a light and the guy in the next lane offered to trade me his truck and the boat he was towing for the car. I told I didn't need a truck, that I already had one. He replyed that he had two boat and that he would throw in both of them. That is one of three offers I have had to trade for the GTO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a guy offer me his brand new 4x4 diesel truck back in the `90s, I just looked at him and said.. Driving this is way cooler then driving that! No Thanks.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

A guy in a Chevy Impala with GIANT rims offered me 3k, and when I refused it he insisted on paying " Straight cash" as if thats going to tempt me more.....


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> A guy in a Chevy Impala with GIANT rims offered me 3k, and when I refused it he insisted on paying " Straight cash" as if thats going to tempt me more.....


3k damn that dude was smoking something really good, what a retard.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> 3k damn that dude was smoking something really good, what a retard.


Remeber - he lives is LA. LA-LA-Land...:willy::rofl::willy:


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Nashville Pontiac dealer takes the cake....*

...on stupid remarks about my GTO. My wife and I do trackdays on our motorcycles and I tow a small trailer with the GTO from time to time. I checked all the specs with Holden before putting on the small hitch...

Well, I was at the dealer getting warranty work done and the guy starts tearing into me about the hitch. "Pontiac says you can't pull anything with the GTO. You are going to tear up the car etc..." I gave him the specs from Holden and let them know that Vauxhall and Holden Monaros pull small trailers all the time in Europe and Australia.

He looked at me like I was crazy and asked, "Who is Holden?". This is the service manager, mind you. My response, "Holden is the company that builds the car, slaps a Pontiac grille on it and ships it to the US".

He still didn't get it...


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I had just sold my Subie and bought my GTO, was getting gas, and shotting the sh!t with an STi owner who had pulled up behind me. We talk, and then he asks me why I traded my Subie for a grand-am. :willy:

At track events, I have guys bitching abouth the gray Grand-Prix/Am tailgating or riding their bumpers. I respond by saying that I haven't seen any Gr. Prix/Am, but will be sure to talk to the driver about safer passing, all while the other instructors laugh.

"That's the loudest 6 cylinder ever!"

"What's a LS2?"

"They made more GTO's?"

My all time favorite.... "Is that the iRobot car?" I almost got out of my car for that one.


----------



## Autobell43 (Feb 18, 2008)

I had a kid in high school ask me if it was fast. My buddy was in the car with me and we just laughed. 




Another kid i work with was rebuilding the engine in his integra. It was gonna put out like 180 to the wheels. His friend drives a honda and asked me if I thought I could keep up with the integra. I just smiled


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Young-un in a Dorf Focus: "Hey, where did you get your car lowered at?"
Me: "Um, the car is at stock height, man...."
Young-un: "....oh."


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

Before this story begins, you need to just glance at the pic of my car to your left...

Ok...

Had a gentleman walk up to me once at a cruise night. He studies the car than gets unusually excited and says to me "My brother had one EXACTLY (emphasis on exactly) like this! It was a '66 (mine is a '67), it was red (mine is Turquoise) with a black convertible top (mine is hard-top) with a 389 (mine is 400), 4-speed (mine is auto ) and a tri-power (I have a single 4bbl)."

I just smiled and said "Yep, _just like_ mine!"


----------

